# Urban farms for Houston



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Maybe is a good idea for all cities to do the same.
http://plant-it-forward.org/about-us/


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

readytogo said:


> Maybe is a good idea for all cities to do the same.
> http://plant-it-forward.org/about-us/


Why is this a project for Refugees vs. American Families?


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I think it's for the people. I'm seeing similar ideas of this as I travel through different cities. I don't see the people working the gardens. So I can't comment on who is gardening. But I see it all over the place.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

We have a seed to need type farming thing locally. You put in hours and get free fruit and veg. It's for anybody. They are always trying to find people to work. No one wants to put in the work.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Maybe is a good idea for all cities to do the same.
> http://plant-it-forward.org/about-us/


 Damn RTG I thought this was a great idea till I went to the site. 

Is there anything at all that the American euro does you like , besides build great nations? Of course this was the idea of the American white and I think no matter whos idea it was it is a great idea. I learned some nice gardening tricks from some African people but even more from my own.

You may have left Cuba but you sure didn't leave their culture. And people wonder why most of us are tired of anti white racist immigrants.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Flight1630 said:


> I think it's for the people. I'm seeing similar ideas of this as I travel through different cities. I don't see the people working the gardens. So I can't comment on who is gardening. But I see it all over the place.


great idea as it teaches people how to grow their own food which is a lost tradition in the nation now a days. Although it seems to becoming more popular again.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

tmttactical said:


> Why is this a project for Refugees vs. American Families?
> 
> View attachment 16731


Is a neighborhood thing actually for everybody who wants to be involved and learn the business but I guess in this community is more refugees than Americans as you put it.Here in Miami there was something like this in the poorest area of town and they had good products .I have a big farmers market near me with fresh stuff that is great too ,I just hope that this thing continues to grow ,,we all remember the victory gardens during the wars well is a way to beat the store prices and a way to good eating. I will continue to follow on it .


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

According to some news on the subject more people are farming in their own property now do to the high cost of food ,my cousin has a small back yard but his wife has a great garden full of fresh herbs and some vegetables ,she`s trying to teach their grandkids about it, my father here used to grow many things, hell even the neighbors miss it ,my daughter wants to start it again ,me too. I have a question on this ,how much of the gardening some of you folks, who have them, goes to canning? Because I hate to waste.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Meerkat said:


> great idea as it teaches people how to grow their own food which is a lost tradition in the nation now a days. Although it seems to becoming more popular again.


Yes it does, must be because of the hi cost of food. I know I have a small garden at home. 8×20 feet or so. Last year or more or less flopped. The year before was much better.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Is a neighborhood thing actually for everybody who wants to be involved and learn the business but I guess in this community is more refugees than Americans as you put it.Here in Miami there was something like this in the poorest area of town and they had good products .I have a big farmers market near me with fresh stuff that is great too ,I just hope that this thing continues to grow ,,we all remember the victory gardens during the wars well is a way to beat the store prices and a way to good eating. I will continue to follow on it .


 Also the best thing is if they all pull together and compost their scraps at home it can be organic. Because if tshtf there won't be any artificial fertilizer to put on the crops. And the soil will be dead from chemicals.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

readytogo said:


> According to some news on the subject more people are farming in their own property now do to the high cost of food ,my cousin has a small back yard but his wife has a great garden full of fresh herbs and some vegetables ,she`s trying to teach their grandkids about it, my father here used to grow many things, hell even the neighbors miss it ,my daughter wants to start it again ,me too. I have a question on this ,how much of the gardening some of you folks, who have them, goes to canning? Because I hate to waste.


 with two old people like us not much, but we did can about 12 qt.s of tomatoes and 7qts of collards and turnips with greens.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

readytogo said:


> According to some news on the subject more people are farming in their own property now do to the high cost of food ,my cousin has a small back yard but his wife has a great garden full of fresh herbs and some vegetables ,she`s trying to teach their grandkids about it, my father here used to grow many things, hell even the neighbors miss it ,my daughter wants to start it again ,me too. I have a question on this ,how much of the gardening some of you folks, who have them, goes to canning? Because I hate to waste.


Everything we don't eat fresh gets canned. Anything we find that is over ripe goes to the chickens.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

So I learn something ,some canning and some animal feed ,great nothing goes to waste ,I can`t have animals in my home because of the city codes but I will shared with my friends and family and definitely do some canning which I loved to do. Thanks all for the info. Another thing on this Plant it Forward program is a 501(c)(3) of the Internal Revenue code. Non-profit organization, their web site explains it better.


----------

